# Springtails, Isopods both? or just one?



## frankrom (Jan 14, 2012)

Hi Guys,

I get that springtails and isopods are used as an alternative/passive food source to fruit flies... and that they are used as tank janitors as well.

But one question i have left unanswered is do we pick one or do we use both?

I am going to be getting thumbnail darts and it was my understanding I wanted springtails? Do I also want dwarf white isopods? should I be culturing spring tails, dwarf white isopods and fruit flies (flies obviously).

Or do I just pick one microforuma and culture that and be done with it?

Thanks


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Variety is the spice of life. I use multiple types of springtails and multiple types of isopods in all my vivs.


----------



## rvsur (Dec 13, 2010)

Pumilo said:


> Variety is the spice of life. I use multiple types of springtails and multiple types of isopods in all my vivs.


Not that you need anyone's opinion beyond Pumilo's on the topic as microfauna are sort of his thing... but I too use quite a variety in my tanks and I have an unhealthy level of interest in _upping_ my microfauna diversity.

Take the plunge and find a few different types, theyre fairly amusing to culture on the side as well.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

rvsur said:


> Not that you need anyone's opinion beyond Pumilo's on the topic as microfauna are sort of his thing... but I too use quite a variety in my tanks and I have an unhealthy level of interest in _upping_ my microfauna diversity.
> 
> Take the plunge and find a few different types, theyre fairly amusing to culture on the side as well.


Thanks, but by all means, others should chime in. It could easily be said that I have a vested interest in pushing more varieties, seeing as how I supply a culture or two here and there.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

I'd say get at least one type of ISopod and one springtails minimum to seed into your tank. I use 3 of each to seed tanks initially, but one always becomes dominant dependi g on the resources and conditions available in each tank.


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

You definitely don't need some of everything. Dusted FFs are going to be their staple diet and then I would go with springtails and the purple isopods. The purple isos are a more appropriate size for thumbs.

If you just have to do more bugs than that I would go with the giant orange isos to help keep the tank clean. And besides that they're really cool looking


----------



## frankrom (Jan 14, 2012)

if you are seeding yoru tank before adding frogs... how do you feed your isopods and springtails in the tank? I am sure we are not suppose to throw dog food in there? that is just for the culture right....

So how do they feed inside the tank?

Thanks


----------



## marylanddartfrog (Jun 6, 2011)

frankrom said:


> if you are seeding yoru tank before adding frogs... how do you feed your isopods and springtails in the tank? I am sure we are not suppose to throw dog food in there? that is just for the culture right....
> 
> So how do they feed inside the tank?
> 
> Thanks



Any store variety of mushroom are good to feed microfauna in the viv plus they will mass around the shroom and offer a kind of feeding platform for the frogs to easily find the microfauna.


----------



## InHoc1855 (Apr 28, 2011)

frankrom said:


> if you are seeding yoru tank before adding frogs... how do you feed your isopods and springtails in the tank? I am sure we are not suppose to throw dog food in there? that is just for the culture right....
> 
> So how do they feed inside the tank?
> 
> Thanks


The best part is, you dont have to feed them in the tank. The springs feed off the mold and fungus that naturally occur inside the tank. The isos feed off the decaying wood/leaf/plant matter inside the tank. You can supplement them by placing fruit in the viv to keep the populations above what could naturally occur, but its not necessary.


----------

